

Request for Feedback on Business Idea (frostedblooms.com) - yanhrr

Hi...<p>I would really appreciate your feedback on a business idea that I have... About a two years ago I got drawn into shows like cake boss, dc cupcakes ...As a result, I took an interest in cake decorating... This is a great fit for me because I like the artistic/creative aspect of it... For quite some time I have treated this as a hobby until I had the following idea ...<p>What if I created an edible gift option that replaced traditional flowers and fruit baskets found at edible arrangements with ...
1. cake pops that look like actual floral arrangements 
2. cupcakes iced and arranged in flower pots to look like flower arrangements 
3 cookie pops that look like flower arrangemets<p>Visit the following link to see images - www.frostedblooms.com
======
yanhrr
I glad that you all think that you all like idea... j45,Im not very tech
savvy, but I did create a give feedback tab on my website that would require
you input your info. Should I remove the tab and replace it with a list sign
up link

------
johnmurch
Great Idea - Focus on 1 to 3 products and go deep selling them locally and/or
working with ups/fedex/dhl on overnight shipping and reach out to 1800flowers
and letting them sell your product.

------
yanhrr
johnmunch, when you say focus on 1 to 3 products... do think that offering
cakepops,cupcakes and cookies are to wide of an assortment or should limit the
type of flowers(roses, callo lilies, daisies, etc) that I make?

~~~
johnmurch
With vday just around the corner - maybe you should just focus on cakepops.

What I am saying is create a simple offer/package. Something you can order
fast/easy and repeatly.

1800flowers personally calls people 1 year from date sent (if you mark it as
birthday, annerversary,etc.) During the call they not only remind you but
offer 15% right then and there if you order over the phone with them. Talk
about repeat customer and increasing your lifetime value (LTV).

I think if you want to target the flower/etc. market either create a simple
facebook app that would pullin birthdays and work on sending/etc.

Let me know if you need help (twitter @johnmurch) or want to bounce around
more ideas as I think it's a niche product that could do well as an
alternative to flowers (like you said).

------
j45
Neat idea. I don't see an email list sign up on the front page. Add one and
gage interest by driving some Google ads to it for particular keywords that
have high exact searches with low competition.

If people are willing to sign up you have one reasonably strong indicator.

~~~
lscott3
I agree collecting those precious emails will go a long way.

